# Beer can, 25 m & M10 hex nuts



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Hello guys :wave:

This week's first and only shooting. Went as expected, never hit on first shot.
I'm not sure why I like to use heavier ammo like M10 nuts (10 g = 154 gr)...

Distance 25 m, target beer can and bandset TheraBand Gold 1" straight cut.

I wasn't sure if should post this video on this forum at all, seen so many videos about smaller targets and longer distances lately :hmm:


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Pretty good shooting. 25m aint easy.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Lovely shooting ... well beyond my comfort range!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks pult421 and Charles 

I have to train longer draw to get more speed and flatter trajectory.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Very nice Kal!
10g at 25m with that accuracy, is very good shooting!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome shooting


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Really nice shot! I've been working on the longer draw and love it! So far it has been a blast


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Very nice Kal!
> 10g at 25m with that accuracy, is very good shooting!


Thanks Genoa 

Need more practise but winter is coming 



Tag said:


> Awesome shooting


Thanks Tag, not awesome, average maybe :blush:



Ibojoe said:


> Really nice shot! I've been working on the longer draw and love it! So far it has been a blast


Thanks Ibojoe, video near future ?


----------

